# she is here!!!



## rabbitgirl54 (Apr 15, 2017)

She is here! I got my bunny yesterday I posted in my other blog " bunny blog enjoy " that I would be adding a Holland lop to my bunny family well we did not get a lop unfortunately the one we were having saved was bought for a higher price then they asked boo! But we did get this little beauty she is so energetic and happy with bonding with my other bunny's her favorite is baby! Her name is not decided right now but I will be choosing soon!  She is a Dutch black and she is so sweet more pictures later read my other blog to find out more about my bunnies if you are interested in knowing about them!


----------



## Kinai (Apr 20, 2017)

Aww little cutie! Congrats on the new family member


----------



## RavenousDragon (Apr 21, 2017)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, congrats! She's adorable!! :rabbithop
:heartbeat:


----------

